# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Αγορά σταθμού για reballing

## manos_3

Δημιουργώ νέο θέμα εδώ γιατί σε άλλο post δεν πήρα ακόμα απαντηση και ανησυχώ...!!! :Blink:  :Blink: 

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες....Μετά από πολύ σκέψη και εκ μέρους μου και του ξαδέρφου μου( ο εργοδότης μου ) και επειδή βλέπω ότι το 90% των laptop που μας έρχονται παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα στη κάρτα γραφικών και με reflow σπάνια να φτιάξουν και αν φτιάξουν θα ξαναχαλάσουν ,αποφασίσαμε να αγοράσουμε ένα σταθμό για reballing με όλα τα παρελκόμενα.Προσωπικά(γιατί εγώ θα ασχοληθώ με αυτή τη δουλειά) δεν έχω ξανακάνει ποτέ reballing,μόνο reflow, αλλά έχω δει πολλά video και έχω δει πολλά άρθρα που πιστεύω ότι αν πάρουμε το μηχάνημα με μερικούς μήνες εξάσκηση κάτι θα κάνω!!!
Βασικά θέλω να με ενθαρρύνεται για τη πράξη αυτή και να μου προτείνεται εξοπλισμό διότι έχω δει πολλά αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να αποφασίσω και κατά πόσο αυτό θα μου κάνει δουλειά...!!
Απ'ότι έχω δει θα χρειαστώ:

1. Το σταθμό κόλλησης/αποκόλλησης
2. Flux
3. Στένσιλς και βάση
4. Solder Balls
5. Βοηθητικά εργαλεία

Παρακαλώ τους ειδήμονες του <<reballing>> να μου απαντήσουν στα παρακάτω:

α) Ποιο σταθμό μου προτείνεται;Η αγορά θα γίνει λογικά από το εξωτερικό αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παραγγείλω κάτι π.χ. από Αμερική δεν θα πληρώσω πολλά στο τελωνείο;

β) Τι στένσιλ να προμηθευτώ; Direct Heating ή από τ'άλλα; Η εργασία που θα ασχολούμαστε θα ναι κυρίως η επισκευή στις κάρτες γραφικών/northbridge των laptop. Οπότε αν παραγγείλω ένα σετ των 250 κομματιών για παράδειγμα θα με καλύψει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.

Αυτά για αρχή....!!!!Συγχωρέστε με αν λόγω των μη αρκετών ακόμα γνώσεων μου γράφω πράγματα τα οποία δεν στέκουν καλά!
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## manos_3

Καμία απάντηση ακόμα ρε μάγκες!!
Αρχίζω και ανησυχώ!!! :Sad:

----------


## atsio

Γειά σου,

Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ αλλά πιστεύω ότι έχω πολύ καλή γνώση-εμπειρία στο θέμα του reflow.

Όλα  εξαρτώνται από τα λεφτά που είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις. Θέλεις  Infrared ή Hot Air; Θέλεις μόνο για laptop ή μία μηχανή που να σε  καλύπτει και σε μεγαλύτερα boards, πιό χονδρά και βαριά;

Για  laptop θα πρέπει για μένα να δώσεις τουλάχιστον γύρω στα 1000 ευρώ  (Honton 392) και να κάνεις ορισμένες αλλαγές στο μηχάνημα για να  δουλεύει εύκολα και σωστά (καθώς και πολύ εξάσκηση).

Stencils,  είμαι fan των direct heat και αποφεύγω τον ζεστό αέρα όταν κάνω  reballing. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το infrared για  να τα ζεστάνεις στους 200-220 βαθμούς ή ένας μικρός φούρνος (όχι αέρας)  που να ελέγχεται από pid. Βασικά χρειάζεσαι τα universal stencils (από  τα 250 θα καταλήξεις να χρησιμοποιείς καμιά δεκάδα το πολύ για τα  laptop, βέβαια είναι καλό να τα έχεις).  Χρειάζεται να ξανακάνεις reflow  των balls δεύτερη φορά αφού αφαιρέσης το stencil για να κάτσουν καλά τα  balls. Βάση δεν χρειάζεσαι, χρησιμοποίησε ταινία αλουμινίου για να το  κρατάς πάνω στο chip.

Βασικό είναι τα καλά thermocouples (προτιμάω τα omega) και η σωστή τοποθέτησή τους. 

Flux, είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την Kingbo RMA 218.

Balls θα χρησιμοποιείς συνήθως 0.45, 0.5 και 0.6 αλλά είναι καλό να έχεις όλο το set γιατί δεν ξέρεις ποτέ.

Βασικό είναι ένα καλό μικροσκόπιο ή κάποιος άλλος τρόπος για να βλέπεις τι κάνεις.

Θα  χρειαστείς ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη, καλές τσιμπίδες, κάποιο τρόπο να  στηρίζεις το chip όταν το καθαρίζεις από τα παλιά solder (π.χ. μέγγενη),  μπόλικη ταινία αλουμινίου και kapton, κάποιο μαλακό πινέλο (όχι σκληρό  γιατί μπορεί να "σηκώσεις" pads), καλό σύρμα αποκόλησης, ένα καλό  κολλητήρι (σταθμό κόλλησης) με τις ανάλογες μύτες.

Αυτά είναι τα βασικά εάν δεν ξεχνώ τίποτα.

Να  ξέρεις ένα καλό reflow (ακολουθείς Jedec/IPC profile) με καλό flux  επισκευάζει μόνιμα το 85% των περιπτώσεων (δεν χρειάζεται  desolder-reballing). Τα reflows που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι με κάποιο hot  gun δεν λείωνει τα balls και μάλιστα με την σωστή διαδικασία (preheat -  soak - reflow σε συγκεκριμένους χρόνους) απλώς μαλακώνει τα balls ή  στραβώνει το board (λόγο υπερβολικής θερμοκρασίας τοπικά ενώ το υπόλοιπο  είναι κρύο) με αποτέλεσμα το crack στα balls να κλείσει προσωρινά.  Είδες, βασικό το workstation να είχει καλή στήριξη του board για να  αποφεύγεις το flexing (προτίμα τα ανοξείδωτα).

----------

elkcloner (19-03-14)

----------


## glamor

φίλε, το θέμα που θέτεις είναι κάτι παραπάνω από να λύνω και αλλάξω το ανταλλακτικά και επανατοποθέτηση αλλά μέχρι στιγμής όσα μηχανάκια  έστειλα για "reballing" (θεσσαλονίκη και τώρα τελευταία αθήνα) ξανά παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα μετά από μερικούς μήνες - χρόνο οπότε αξίζει? όταν είναι καλοσχεδιασμένα στο σύστημα ψύξεις τους?

----------


## atsio

Φίλε, το 85% είναι παγκόσμια αποδεχτό καθώς και προσωπική εμπειρία (μηχανήματα πάνω από ένα χρόνο και δεν έχουν επιστρέψει). Πες ένα HP DV 6000 του 2006-2007 άντεξε με το κακό σύστημα ψύξης μέχρι το 2013 με βουλωμένο το σύστημα ψύξης δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια.
Πιστεύω ότι το μηχάνημα πρέπει να καθαρίζετε κάθε έξη μήνες (και το σύστημα ψύξης και το λογισμικό) και πρέπει να περάσει στον τελικό χρήστη ότι πρέπει να το εφαρμόζει, καθώς και να παρακολουθεί τις θερμοκρασίες.
Ενα Reflow ή ένα desolder-reball-reflow ακόμα και με καλό workstation των πολλών χιλιάδων εάν δεν γίνει σωστά θα φέρει σύντομα προβλήματα. Εάν ήταν τόσο εύκολα δεν θα υπήρχαν workstation αξίας 80,000 USD

----------


## manos_3

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ κατ'αρχάς για τις απαντήσεις!!!Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω σε Motherboard και pc και laptop,κάρτες γραφικών,παιχνιδομηχανές...!!
Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεται κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σταθμό (λογικά με υπέρυθρες) από το ebay ή αλλο site του εξωτερικού αλλά από ευρωπαική ένωση..μη πληρώσουμε και ένα σωρό λεφτά στα τελωνεία.
Αυτό για παράδειγμα πως σας φαίνεται : http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Oct-rel...item2c69044170

Αυτοί οι σταθμοί συνδέονται με pc και από κει ρυθμίζω το προφίλ θερμοκρασίας που θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω;

Κάτι άλλο....Το nozzle που βγαίνουν οι υπέρυθρες αλλάζει μέγεθος ανάλογα το τσιπάκι ή είναι στάνταρ;

----------


## atsio

Είπαμε γύρω στο χιλιάρικο γιατί σε αυτό το ποσό η μηχανές  ανταποκρίνονται σε αυτό που ζητάς και μιλάμε για μηχανή Hot air με τρείς  ζώνες.

Πρέπει να γίνει ολόκληρο μάθημα.

Γιατί τρείς  ζώνες. Εχεις αέρα από πάνω και κάτω (δύο ζώνες) από το chip που  ελεγχονται από mutli-segment pids και preheater (τρίτη ζώνη) συνήθως από  dark infrared heaters (κεραμικούς) που δουλέυουνε στο medium wave και  ελέγχονται από closed loop pid. 
π.χ. προγραμματίζουμε το pid του pre-heater στους 220  βαθμούς (λέμε) ώστε το κάτω μέρος του board να φθάσει τους 180 βαθμούς  (παραπάνω από 200 στο κάτω μέρος τα πράγματα γίνονται επικίνδυνα να  κάψουμε ολοκληρωμένα). Για αυτό και τοποθετούμε καλό ποιοτικό  thermocouple (π.χ. omega) από την κάτω πλευρά για να δούμε την  θερμοκρασία που θα φθάσει το board από  κάτω.
Το thermocouple που  έχει το workstation είναι τοποθετημένο στις κεραμικές εστίες επομένως η  ένδειξη που δίνει το pid είναι η θερμοκρασία στις κεραμικές εστίες.  Εμείς θέλουμε θερμοκρασία του κάτω μέρους του board. Αυτό το κάνει το  workstation γιατί δεν μπορεί να βασισθεί ότι εσύ τοποθέτησες καλά το  thermocouple. Για αυτό σου ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα για μετατροπή  του workstation.
Τώρα με 180 βαθμούς στο κάτως μέρος η θερμοκρασία  στο πάνω είναι περίπου στους 150 αναλόγος με το πάχος και την πυκνότητα  του board. Αυτό το βλέπουμε με έξτρα thermocouple που τοποθετούμε πάνω  στο board. Θέλουμε γύρω στους 150 βαθμούς γιατί αυτό είναι συνήθως το  όριο για preheat για lead free boards που δίνουν τα profile του Jedec.  Από τους 140 με 150 μέχρι συνήθως τους 200 ξεκινάει και τελείωνει το  soaking (ενεργοποίησης του flux). Παράλληλα δουλεύουν και τα hot air  heaters (και τα δύο) όπου έχουμε προγραμματίσει προηγουμένος (λέμε) τα  pids τους με τα παρακάτω segments.
*segment one - preheat*: πάνε στους 160 βαθμούς ανέβα 2 βαθμούς το δευτερόλεπτο και μείνε εκεί για 40 δευτερόλεπτα, 
*segment two - soak*: πάνε στους 220 ανέβα 1 βαθμό το δευτερόλεπτο και μείνε 40 δευτερόλεπτα
*segment three -reflow*: πάνε στους 245 βαθμούς, ανέβα 3 βαθμούς το δευτερόλεπτο και μείνε 30 δευτερόλεπτα.
*segment four - peak*: πάνε στους 280 βαθμους, ανέβα 3 βαθμούς το δευτερόλεπτο και μείνε 60 δευτερόλεπτα
*segement five - end*: τέλος - cooling stage - ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας.

Τώρα,  ότι συμβαίνει με το preheater γίνεται και με το hot air, τα  thermocouples είναι στην έξοδο του αέρα και όχι πάνω στο board, επομένως  η θερμοκρασία που μας δίνουν δεν είναι είναι η ζητούμενη και για αυτό  τοποθετούμε εξτρα thermocouple πάνω και κάτω κοντά στο chip.
Του λέμε  να περιμένει στο τέλος κάθε segment ώστε η θερμοκρασία στο board να  φθάσει την ζητούμενη π.χ. 150 στο τέλος του πρώτου segment, 200 στο  δεύτερο, 225 στο τρίτο και 240 στο τέταρτο. 

Τα απλά workstation  έχουν δύο ζώνες, pre-heater και top heater που τις περισσότερες φορές  είναι αρκετό φθάνει τα watt που βγάζουν να είναι αρκετά ώστε να  ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία μέσα στο χρονικό όριο κάθε  segment του profile και σε  αυτήν την περίπτωση θέλουμε την θερμοκρασία στο κάτω μέρος του board να  είναι στους 195 βαθμούς περίπου ώστε να ανέβει όσο είναι δυνατό η  θερμοκρασία στο πάνω μέρος και να βοηθήση το hot air ή το infrared top  heater. 
Στα workstation με την τρίτη ζώνη (bottom hot air) δεν  ζορίζεται (δεν ανεβάζει πολύ θερμοκρασία) το top heater και επομένως  είναι δυσκολότερο να καεί το bga chip και ιδίως σε περιπτώσεις που  έχουμε chip on chip. Περαιτέρω εάν προσέξεις το bottom heater έχει  προκαθορισμένη ροή αέρα (για να μην τινάξεις τα smt από την κάτω πλευρά)  καθώς και ένα είδος στήριξης του board από κάτω γιατί στο συγκεκριμένο  σημείο ανεβαίνει πολύ η θερμοκρασία και υπάρχει κίδυνος στρέβλωσεις του  board.

Τώρα για της IR μηχανές, προτιμούνται οι μηχανές με  Elstein κεραμικά (Jovy RE 8500) που θεωρούνται τα κορυφαία ( τα Watt που  λένε τα βγάζουν και η ακτινοβολία είναι ομοιόμορφη). Σου αναφέρω την  Jovy γιατί δίνει και κεφαλές που ρυθμίζουν την αντανάκλαση (π.χ. 20Χ20,  40Χ40, 50Χ50, 70Χ70), έχει τρείς ζώνες infrared ?????, πάνω 600Watt  12x6cm (είναι καλό εάν θέλεις να βγάλεις καμμία βάση μνήμης) και δύο  ζώνες από κάτω, στην μέση με ένα μεγάλο κεραμικό 1000Watt, και δύο  πλαινά από 1000Watt το καθένα.
Ρυμίζει τις θερμοκρασίες (ένταση) της κάθε ζώνης με dimmer και η Jovy δίνει ένα μεγάλο αριθμό ελεγμένων profiles από την ίδια.

Σου  αναφέρω την Jovy γιατί χρειάζεσαι ένα μεγάλο σε μεγεθος preheater με  πολύ ισχύ σε watt (2400 και πάνω - 3000 στην περίπτωση της Jovy) με ένα  ισχυρό και μεγάλο top heater.
Στις μικρές μηχανές όπως αυτή που  αναφέρεις τα κεραμικά είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας (μπορεί να λένε 400watt  αλλά να βγάζουν ισχύ για 250), τα thermocouples είναι χάλια (Η  θερμοκρασία να είναι 240 και εσύ να βλέπεις 220), η βάση άστα, το  μέγεθος του preheat μικρό (θέλεις όλο το board να είναι πάνω από τον pre  heater) αλλά βέβαια και το κόστος της Jovy πρέπει να είναι στις 1600  λίρες αγγλίας.
Πολύ παίρνουν μια φθηνή μηχανή που το preheater να  χωρά τα board που θέλουνε και το top heater να είναι 8Χ8cm και αργότερα  αλλάζουνε τα κεραμικά σε Elstein (ακριβά!!!! κυκλοφορεί ένα στρόγγυλο  80mm Εlstein στο ebay και στα κινέζικα online μαγαζιά, το RFS80 για το  οποίο η Elstein στο site της δεν αναφέρει τίποτα).

----------

JOUN (11-07-13)

----------


## manos_3

Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ γι'αυτά που γράφεις αλλά μπερδέυτηκα άσχημα....!!!!!!
Με λίγα λόγια....με μια μηχανή σαν αυτή που λέω θα κάνω δουλειά...;;;;

----------


## atsio

OXI. ΘΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ

----------


## atsio

Για να καταλάβης την διαφορά του κεραμικού Elstein με τα άλλα κεραμικά δες τον Bird 5000 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIRD-SDC-5...69886619%26που θα έλεγα ότι σου κάνει εάν και ακόμα το pre-heat zone είναι μικρό (4 τεμάχια 24.5x6 cm plates των 500W = 2000W preheat) με ένα σωρό καλούδια, με top heater τον Elstein SHTS 300Watt 6x6cm (είναι η καλή σειρά της Elstein) και ανταλακτικό κεραμικό "ποιοτικό" ταιβανέζικο (ΟΧΙ ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΟ) των 500Watt (για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά της ποιότητας). Δηλαδή, εάν χαλάση το Elstein των 300Watt βάλε το προσωρινό ανταλακτικό των "500 Watt" μέχρι να έρθει το καινούργο Elstein.

----------


## gethag

> Flux, είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την Kingbo RMA 218.


Αν θέλεις πες σε παρακαλώ από που το παίρνεις και πόσο γιατί διαβάζω ότι κυκλοφορούν πολλά ψεύτικα κυρίως από e-bay που δεν κάνουν δουλειά.

----------


## atsio

Τελευταία φορά που πήρα ήταν απευθείας από κατάστημα στην Κίνα (όχι από Ebay) γιατί είναι φθηνότερα (γλυτώνουν τις χρεώσεις του Ebay). Πρέπει να ήταν ο Goldpart http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-100g-KI...item3380ef35f9 που την αναφέρει σαν αυθεντική, αλλά και ο see-ic από Hong Kong που τον χρησιμοποιώ συχνά για power mosfets, io controllers, northbridge κ.λ.π εξηγή το τι ακριβός γίνεται. Πρόκειτα για ΟΕΜ version της Kingbo http://www.ebay.com/itm/100g-KINGBO-...21206492665%26.
Και τον πιστεύω γιατί είναι πολύ αξιόπιστος. Γενικά το Hong Kong είναι πιό ακριβό από την Κίνα αλλά έχει πολύ πιο γρήγορες παραδόσεις.
Η 223 που δοκίμασα (για φθηνότερο κόστος στο reballing) η κινέζικη όντος sucks. Αλλά και τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά στην Ευρώπη πουλάνε τις κινέζικες εκδόσεις και αυτό φαίνεται από την τιμή που έχουν, απλώς την ψηλοβαράνε στα αυτιά.
Γιατί, τι πρόβλημα είχανε με την 218 από EBAY; Βασικά το flux έχει self life και θέλει ψυγείο για να το βγάλει (το self life). Απλώς προτού την χρησιμοποιήσης πρέπει να επανέλθει σε room temperature. Για αυτό βάζω μια μικρή ποσότητα στην σύριγγα για την καθημερινή χρήση.
Επειδή δεν βρήκα επίσημα στοιχεία για την 218 χρησιμοποιώ τα profiles της 4300 που ζητούν 60-90 sec από τους 140 στους 200 για soak για lead free packages.

----------

gethag (10-07-13)

----------


## picdev

φίλε μου πρώτα να σαι καλά που μοιράστηκες την εμπειρία σου πάνω στο θέμα.
Δηλαδή έχεις παιδευτεί στο παρελθόν με φθηνότερα μηχανήματα που δεν χρησημοποιούν προφίλ θέρμανσης?

σου έχω και μια άλλη ερώτηση, απο ότι κατάλαβα επισκευάζεις μητρικές σε επίπεδο ic, 
πόσο χρεώνεις για αυτή τη δουλειά? απο που αγοράζεις ανταλακτικά? πόσο χρόνο κάνουν να σου έρθουν? και που βρίσκεις σχηματικά? γενικά συμφαίρει μία τέτοια επισκευή
σε τρέλανα λίγο αλλά το τελευταίο καιρό σκέφτομαι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα

----------


## toni31

> ......Να  ξέρεις ένα καλό reflow (ακολουθείς Jedec/IPC profile) με καλό flux  επισκευάζει μόνιμα το 85% των περιπτώσεων (δεν χρειάζεται  desolder-reballing). Τα reflows που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι με κάποιο hot  gun δεν λείωνει τα balls και μάλιστα με την σωστή διαδικασία (preheat -  soak - reflow σε συγκεκριμένους χρόνους) απλώς μαλακώνει τα balls ή  στραβώνει το board (λόγο υπερβολικής θερμοκρασίας τοπικά ενώ το υπόλοιπο  είναι κρύο) με αποτέλεσμα το crack στα balls να κλείσει προσωρινά.  Είδες, βασικό το workstation να είχει καλή στήριξη του board για να  αποφεύγεις το flexing (προτίμα τα ανοξείδωτα).


Επειδή τελευταία ακούω και διαβάζω πολύ να παίζει ο όρος «σύμφωνα με τα θερμικά προφίλ JEDEC και IPC» υπάρχει πουθενά κάποιο εγχειρίδιο να διαβάσω σχετικά με αυτό?

----------


## eniac22

> Για να καταλάβης την διαφορά του κεραμικού Elstein με τα άλλα κεραμικά δες τον Bird 5000 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIRD-SDC-5...69886619%26που θα έλεγα ότι σου κάνει εάν και ακόμα το pre-heat zone είναι μικρό (4 τεμάχια 24.5x6 cm plates των 500W = 2000W preheat) με ένα σωρό καλούδια, με top heater τον Elstein SHTS 300Watt 6x6cm (είναι η καλή σειρά της Elstein) και ανταλακτικό κεραμικό "ποιοτικό" ταιβανέζικο (ΟΧΙ ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΟ) των 500Watt (για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά της ποιότητας). Δηλαδή, εάν χαλάση το Elstein των 300Watt βάλε το προσωρινό ανταλακτικό των "500 Watt" μέχρι να έρθει το καινούργο Elstein.


Γνωρίζεις κάποιο κατάστημα που να πουλάει plates elstein? Πριν 1,5- 2 χρόνια που επικοινώνησα με την elstein για αγορά plate μου δώσανε το τηλέφωνο του αντιπροσώπου της στην Ελλάδα ο οποίος είχε την εντύπωση πως θα αγόραζα καμιά τρελή ποσότητα και ποτέ δεν μου απάντησε.

----------


## A-tech

> Το nozzle που βγαίνουν οι υπέρυθρες αλλάζει μέγεθος ανάλογα το τσιπάκι ή είναι στάνταρ;


Στους περισσότερους σταθμούς είναι στάνταρ. Γι΄αυτό και βάζεις αλουμινοταινία στην πλακέτα, ώστε να γίνεται ανάκλαση της ακτινοβολίας περιμετρικά του chip ώστε να θερμαίνεται μόνο αυτό.

Όμως έχω δει, όπως ανέφερε και ο Αδάμ, ότι στο Jovy Systems Re-8500 δίνει και ανακλαστήρες που τοποθετούνται στο nozzle δες το παρακάτω video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoXGia5LlFU 

Reflector for Jovy System RE8000.jpg

----------


## atsio

Συγνώμη αλλά έκανα μακριές διακοπές.
Το μηχάνημα που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ιδιοκατασκευή. Πριν παιδευόμουν με 858D της Atten και teppanyaki που του είχα πειράξει τον θερμοστάτη για να πιάνει τους 160-180 βαθμούς το motherboard.
Ναι επισκευάζω μητρικές σε επίπεδο IC και χρεώνω περί τα 100 ευρώ. Σχηματικά, ξάχνεις (πρέπει να ξέρεις που και τι ξάχνεις). Ανταλλακτικά από όπου βρώ με παράδοση από 15 ημέρες μέχρι ένα μήνα. Υπάρχει βέβαια αποθήκη γιατί αναγκάζεσαι να αγοράζεις δεκάδες ή και εκατοστάδες. Είναι παίδεμα (καλό μικροσκόπιο) αλλά πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο η εξειδίκευση.

----------


## atsio

WWW.MICA.GR - Ξέρει την δουλειά του.

----------


## atsio

> Επειδή τελευταία ακούω και διαβάζω πολύ να παίζει ο όρος «σύμφωνα με τα θερμικά προφίλ JEDEC και IPC» υπάρχει πουθενά κάποιο εγχειρίδιο να διαβάσω σχετικά με αυτό?


Εάν googlαρης θα βρεις πάμπολα

----------


## technofreak

Γεια σε όλους , εχω διαβάσει ολο το thread πολυ καλό και μπραβο σε όλους  για τη βοήθεια που προσφέρετε σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα την αγορά του  παρακάτω σταθμού  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1810667058...84.m1438.l2649
ποιά η γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο.....

----------


## thrylaras

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται ,πουλαω σταθμο με υπερυθρες για μικρα και μεγαλα BGA (T870A).Ειναι αυτος :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T870A-BGA-RE...item3ccfdb5192

Ειναι δουλεμενος μια εβδομαδα και τον δινω επειδη τελικα δεν εχω καθολου χρονο για να ασχοληθω. 

Τιμη 250 ευρω. Επικοινωνια στο thrylaras1@yahoo.gr.

----------


## eniac22

> WWW.MICA.GR - Ξέρει την δουλειά του.


Αυτός είναι ο αντιπρόσωπος της elstein στην Ελλάδα που είχα μιλήσει πριν 1-1,5 χρόνο και με γείωσε κανονικά.

Εσύ έχεις αγοράσει από αυτόν δηλαδή?

----------

